# Favorite Verse?



## Bob2010 (Mar 1, 2015)

What's your all time favorite bible verse and why is it your favorite?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking forward to ambush80's response.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Mar 1, 2015)

This is really hard..  It is hard to narrow it down to just 1 for me..  

I have 2 that when I think of favorites that always come to mind.

The first is found in Psalm 51: 10-13

10 Create in me a clean heart, O God,
     And renew a steadfast spirit within me.
11 Do not cast me away from Your presence,
     And do not take Your Holy Spirit from me.
12 Restore to me the joy of Your salvation,
     And uphold me by Your generous Spirit.
13 Then I will teach transgressors Your ways,
     And sinners shall be converted to You.

Anytime I begin to wonder or wander, I can read this chapter and these highlighted verses and remember the day that I came to the realization that without my relationship with Our Heavenly Father through His Son Jesus Christ that my life would be hopeless..  

Now, my 2nd 

Lamentations 3: 22-24

22 Through the Lord’s mercies we are not consumed,
     Because His compassions fail not.
23 They are new every morning;
     Great is Your faithfulness.
24 “The Lord is my portion,” says my soul,
     “Therefore I hope in Him!”

Once again,  When I am beat down by the world around me I can read the entire chapter as noted here and be reminded and encouraged that my Lord is in control and that just as sure as the sun rises to the east He too will return in the eastern sky and claim what is His..  

Wow..  Thanks for this thread..  It helped to brighten my day..

Good Day.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 1, 2015)

2Timothy 3:16
 That one pretty much covers all.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Matthew 5 1-2

Seeing the crowds, He went up on the mountain; and when He was seated, His disciples came to Him.

Then He opened His mouth and taught them,...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This in the second half of my life has become my favorite. It is my favored one because...it reminds me of when in my 30s, I stopped almost everything in my life, to go to Him and actually LISTEN what God was saying both with His mouth in scripture and from the mouth of the ministers of His church. And when I mean I stopped, I stopped most everything I was doing for over a yr. I knew what I was doing and it was planned.

It is my favorite because it reminds me of when I came to Him not even knowing what a disciple was. It was difficult at times and yet it changed my life for the best.

It is my favorite because this verse for me was were the rubber met the road.

It is my favorite because this verse led me to wholesome understanding of the kingdom and the Good News grounded in life, in lieu of the wishie-washy, pie in the sky and naive ideas on life and it's purposes and the rhymes in God's designs--- in my wishie-washy life.

It is my favorite because...God wills that all come to Him both disciples and not disciples... That His mountain is easy to climb now for everyone of good will, because Jesus saw the crowds and He still does. And the crowds, for the cross, still have good and very good access to Him.

It is my favorite because everything about this verse makes me happy...come what may. 
----------------------------------------
Also, I hope it is Ok to go a bit off topic here and tell a joke even on Sunday, that I heard yesterday. 

This guy jumped out of an airplane and pulled the cord of his parachute, but it failed. He pulled the safety cord, and it failed also. 

As he was going down real fast, he met a guy going up. So the guy going down said to the guy going up, " Do you know anything about a parachute?" To this the guy going up replied, " No sorry. Do you know anything about propane barbacues?"


----------


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 1, 2015)

Not able to pick just one


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't have a favorite but as I've matured as a man and Christian I'm more focused on God's will than mine. 
I'm more focused on verses about faith, love, hope, grace, & helping than verses on rules, laws, judging, doom, evil, wrath, etc.

I'm now trying to be more humble & meek. I'm all about welcoming God's reconciliation with the world.
Unity comes to mind.
I've changed a lot in the past five years.

I'll post a verse or two as they pop into my heart.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 1, 2015)

The most beautiful verse is
◄ 1 Corinthians 13 ►
New International Version
1If I speak in the tonguesa of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. 3If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast,b but do not have love, I gain nothing.

4Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. 5It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 6Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. 7It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.


----------



## 1988USMC (Mar 3, 2015)

My favorite;
1 Timothy 1:15-16


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have many different favorites for different reasons. I have several that I rest salvation on; several others that I love because of their poetic nature; other favorites about monetary/material promises...I could go on.

These are just a very few.

Wherein in time past ye walked according to the course of this world, according to the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that now worketh in the children of disobedience: Among whom also we all had our conversation in times past in the lusts of our flesh, fulfilling the desires of the flesh and of the mind; and were by nature the children of wrath, even as others. But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved) And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus: That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.


Thanks be unto God for his unspeakable gift.


The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge. There is no speech nor language, where their voice is not heard. Their line is gone out through all the earth, and their words to the end of the world. In them hath he set a tabernacle for the sun, Which is as a bridegroom coming out of his chamber, and rejoiceth as a strong man to run a race.



For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

rockinwrangler said:


> This is really hard..  It is hard to narrow it down to just 1 for me..
> 
> I have 2 that when I think of favorites that always come to mind.
> 
> ...



I like the clean heart verse. It really covers it all in a few short sentences.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> The most beautiful verse is
> ◄ 1 Corinthians 13 ►
> New International Version
> 1If I speak in the tonguesa of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. 3If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast,b but do not have love, I gain nothing.
> ...



I guess my favorite verse can change based on where I am at in life. My favorite would be this 1 Corinthians 13 : 4-8. Glad you brought this one up. My wife and I were having some issues a few weeks ago. Man I was just furious.  I checked out and was just angry. My wife set up a time for my friend and his wife to come speak with us. I think she was worried about me. They have been married a long time and we admire their relationship with the Lord and one another. A strong Christian woman is something to admire. My buddies wife didn't hold back too much. She said there are things your wife will learn to do over time to protect your marriage.  Things that take time for her to learn to see or be aware of possible issues before they become issues. That being said Anger will not motivate your wife to learn those things. She said it is her husband's job to lead in their marriage.  She will support,  love, and help her husband do just that. That requires a understanding that her husband is acting upon God's will. Excessive anger is a sure sign he is not acting upon God's will. Therefore she finds it difficult to want to learn, grow, or change something when met with anger.  Then she quoted this verse. I was quiet and the verse has stuck with me. World of difference in my marriage right now. Something inside me turned and my heart immediately became less hard. God is good! We are blessed with several couples that would drop everything to come have an awkward conversation to help us. Most with much more knowledge of scripture and experience practicing it in their homes than my wife and I do. How do you have brothers and sisters in Christ without worshiping together at church?  I love this verse and the folks who will show up and tell me about when it's the last thing I want to hear.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 5, 2015)

Isaiah 40: 27-31

27"Why do you say, O Jacob,
And speak, O Israel:
“My way is hidden from the Lord,
And my just claim is passed over by my God”?
28 Have you not known?
Have you not heard?
The everlasting God, the Lord,
The Creator of the ends of the earth,
Neither faints nor is weary.
His understanding is unsearchable.
29 He gives power to the weak,
And to those who have no might He increases strength.
30 Even the youths shall faint and be weary,
And the young men shall utterly fall,
31 But those who wait on the Lord
Shall renew their strength;
They shall mount up with wings like eagles,
They shall run and not be weary,
They shall walk and not faint."

One night during the darkest time of my life I was sitting on my parents' back porch and evaluating my situation.  I started thinking about how my life began to turn from God after I moved away from home.  It was never a conscious decision, but it was a definite fact.  I remembered how my Mom had always told me to seek the answers to my questions in life from the Bible.  I went and got my Bible and randomly opened it up.  My eyes came to rest on Isaiah 40:27.  Now my name is Jacob, and as I read the remainder of Chapter 40 the Holy Ghost flooded all over me.  I felt that God spoke directly to me and was telling me to come back to Him and be still and wait. It reminded me that God has His Hands in everything and that all I had to do was have faith in Him and live my life accordingly to have my strength and blessings abundantly increased.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re:*

Psalm 27:1 
The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear?  The Lord is the stronghold of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 6, 2015)

Favorite probably isn't the best description ... most often useful is better,

Col 3:
17 Whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father.

I know of no verse that does a better job of standing alone.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 8, 2015)

I love this thread, thanks for posting it!
I, like others have a hard time naming just 
one but I do have a few I'd like to share.


Ephesians 2: 8-9

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves; it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.

This kind of simplifies it for me. 

James 1:19


Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath:

I try to live my life this way. (I could do a lot better job)

Psalms 51:10

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

When I pray.
I love Psalms chapter 51.

Since the OP asked for one I don't want to list to many.
I'm kind of reluctant to post here as I don't want to 
show my ignorance but enjoy reading everyone's post!
Thanks


----------



## Israel (Mar 10, 2015)

I in them and You in Me, that they may be perfected in unity, so that the world may know that You sent Me, _and loved them_, _even as You have loved Me. _

Italics mine


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 13, 2015)

Psalm 19

7 The law of the LORD is perfect,
reviving the soul;
the testimony of the LORD is sure,
making wise the simple;
8 the precepts of the LORD are right,
rejoicing the heart;
the commandment of the LORD is pure,
enlightening the eyes;
9 the fear of the LORD is clean,
enduring forever;
the rules of the LORD are true,
and righteous altogether.
10 More to be desired are they than gold,
even much fine gold;
sweeter also than honey
and drippings of the honeycomb.
11 Moreover, by them is your servant warned;
in keeping them there is great reward.


----------

